# Milly and Tilly posing for the ipad



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I was amazed how well these came out on the ipad and they seemed to like posing for it too.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

These are lovely. I like the camera on the iPad too. Couldn't get the photo bucket app to work with it though. How did you get them on here?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we had a split nose tortie raggy kitten in our litter... everyones favourate


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mo1959 said:


> These are lovely. I like the camera on the iPad too. Couldn't get the photo bucket app to work with it though. How did you get them on here?


I uploaded to my facebook album then uploaded that to photobucket


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> we had a split nose tortie raggy kitten in our litter... everyones favourate


I know, it was my favourite too.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bumping for you lovely ladies who have missed them.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! That first picture is absolutely stunning!! Such beautiful girls :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


Thanks Jenny, I find it amazing how much they have changed colour from when they were kittens.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Gorgeous! That first picture is absolutely stunning!! Such beautiful girls :001_wub:


Thank you, it's very rare I get a decent picture of Milly, that was taken when she snook into the kitchen while I was doing my ironing, Milly is proving to be my cat she follows me everywhere.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am in love with the little split nose one, shes gorgeous,,,,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes collie she is lovely really sweet natured as well, but she can be very sly especially were food is concerned


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

both absolutely stunning, im in love.
love the first one. what a beauty.
michelle x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Absolutely stunning cats! Wow wow wow



rcmadd said:


> we had a split nose tortie raggy kitten in our litter... everyones favourate


Am I right in thinking though, that such markings ( as gorgeous as they are ) are considered 'mismarks' in terms of breeding patterns?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

More pics











These were uploaded from ipad to photobucket and pasted from there Ipad and photobucket are now talking to one another


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry forgot his royal highness


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Your fur family is beautiful Jo! :001_wub:


This may be common knowledge to most ..but I've just realised that you can upload images into your PF albums then simply copy the BB code from that page into posts. Just thought I'd mention it for anyone else who doesn't use photobucket and hasn't sussed this yet.


----------



## Petnickety (Jun 14, 2012)

What lovely photos of Milly and Tilly.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos - but then you have gorgeous subjects to photograph :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PetloverJo said:


> Sorry forgot his royal highness


_what a lovely picture xxx_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Managed to get a pic of my Black and white working type cocker spaniel.

Rudi is nearly 7 years old and is still very puppy like, we have had him since he was a 9 week old puppy, as a pup Rudi was very very poorly with gastroenteritis so much so that the vet thought he would not make even though we got him to the vets asap, but he pulled through. Rudi has always had social issues, which I suppose have been my fault, I had a funny feeling when we went to buy him, (Saw his litter advertised on Epupz:frown He was brought up in a pen where bitches are whelped, although this pen was in a small barn was very clean, light and heat lamps providing warmth, all the other dogs were also outside in proper dogs pens, they were clean and well looked after,but not socialised properly.

I think poor Rudi had a shock when it was brought to live in a home environment, had missed out on the vital socialisation. He was very scared of everything in the house, and other dogs this shows in fear aggression he will lunge at them. He has been to umpteen dog training classes but it hasn't worked.

He is a lovely dog apart from he is so scared of things sometimes. He is obsessed with his tennis ball so we can normally use that to distract his attention from other dogs.

So here he is my cute little boy

Rudi was not from a BYB his pedigree is impressive with a few field champions in it, Although one appearing to often on is pedigree for my liking, He is KC registered.


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

gorgeous ...x


----------

